# Convert text doc to HTML doc



## lubber (Jan 5, 2004)

Have been away from doing this for a while and am very surprised to discover that I have either forgotten how to convert a simple notepad doc to an html doc OR something is wrong with my computer/configeration. I right click on the notepad doc to copy, paste and then rename the doc as .html....

sure enough the doc is renamed *.html BUT it remains a text doc. Why is this happening??


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Ummm...just changing the documents file extension does not make it an HTML document. You need an application like Word or som other WISYWYG app that can convert the text into HTML.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Try this:
open the txt file in notepad. Click File/Save As. Go to the directory to save in, and type filename.htm or filename.html. click OK.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

In notepad that will make the filename come out filename.html.txt or filename.htm.txt, you have to go into WIndows Exploder and manually rename them there.


----------



## crunchie1988 (Jul 3, 2004)

if you go to folder options and their is a box their you have to uncheck or something to beable to change this.. all the computer is doing is thinking the name of the file is whaever.html and missing the file extension


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Not from my experiance rockn. If you couldnt do that then notepad wouldnt be one of the top programs for html coding.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Do you have HTML and BODY tags in the text document or is it just a plain jane text document.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

OK special-K, it will only save it as html if you change the file type to All Files and then name it as either htm or html. Top HTML editors eh...you must not get out much.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

... :d


----------



## lubber (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, thanks people. I opened in notepad and saved as an htm doc (as per Big-K's advice), and this works fine. It was previously doing this automatically when I renamed...


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Rockn, dont call me that. Also, i've done it in win XP and 98 both. I usually am too lazy to change to all files so i just type it as index.html or whatever. Works every time. And alot of people DO use notepad, it quicker than alot of other editors, and it keeps the code clean, doesnt add any extra stuff like acehtml or frontpage.

Glad it worked lubber.


----------



## kathrynpnz (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes...but Notepad has NOTHING on any form of Adobe GoLive  But I have to admit...Notepads a LOT cheaper.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, free's usually a nice price


----------



## kathrynpnz (Jul 6, 2004)

Mmmm, but if you want professional looking results, you gotta payfor them. Or have undeniable skills, like myself  lmao.


----------



## mecury_2001 (May 17, 2004)

big k you are right about that. i do all my html dhtml and config settings with notepad without any problem.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

If you want it to look professional hire a pro. Not talking about paid-html editors, but most sites made with frontpage and dreamweaver etc. are pretty crappy. Alot of times its people who want to make it look like theyre web devolopers or something, and dont want to use and online builder like geocities or tripod have. 

And no i dont consider myself a big web devoloper or anything. If you have pages with huge amounts of codes yeah you might want a program that can check the syntaxes but otherwise...


----------



## kathrynpnz (Jul 6, 2004)

Big-K said:


> If you have pages with huge amounts of codes yeah you might want a program that can check the syntaxes but otherwise...


Um...or if you just want a page that does what you want it to do. And I do consider myself a "big web developer." Atleast, it's what I get paid for.


----------

